# Maca and Royal Jelly



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Just had failed 1st round of IVF due to 4 eggs being abnormal and 4 not fertilising. Now looking to see if I can improve my eggs.  Has anybody tried Maca or Royal Jelly capsules? I believe they are supposed to help with fertility.


----------



## Shellebell (Dec 31, 2004)

Hiya hun

You will find all you need to know about complementary therapies on this board
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=14.0


----------



## Cutie Pie (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you, that's great.


----------

